# 2011 Groups



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

It's probably early but is there any word as to when we may see the 2011 groups on the market?


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

here's the news on campy's high end 2011 groups. Looks official
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/war0917/archive?l=f&id=37


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

kingennio said:


> here's the news on campy's high end 2011 groups. Looks official
> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/war0917/archive?l=f&id=37


Hmm, this is actually quite interesting: Up to almost 90g in weight savings with the titanium spindle crankset, and an all-carbon rear derailleur. Nice. Although, I have to say: Don't let your bike tip over on these beautiful carbon derailleurs. They look really ugly afterwards. It's just cosmetics, I know, but still...

Speaking of cosmetics, the options of alternatively having white or red hoods and cables do add a nice touch. If the pound remains down relative to the dollar, I may check out the SR'11 prices in the UK this fall.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

They refer to new internal for the right shifter to improve RD shifting. I wonder if this will work on the previous shifters.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

What is Campy's release cycle for new stuff? I know they always announce new stuff around this time every year, but when do the new groups start becoming available at places like PBK, Ribble, etc.?

Also, anyone know if Record and Chorus are going to see any changes, or are they just updating Super Record and Athena?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

slimjw said:


> Also, anyone know if Record and Chorus are going to see any changes, or are they just updating Super Record and Athena?


Full pdf here 

Looks like weight loss all round but Chorus and below get new less pretty calipers.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course this gets announced/leaked the day after I ordered a current Record group from Ribble...

When do the new groups usually arrive in stores?


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

notice the availability of BB30 cups 68x46 mm, i.e. for frames that adopt SRAM's pressfit-30 standard.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Any info on whether they are going to update the wheels?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I should haveve held off on my SR11 and just waited to get the Chorus, as I love the look of the all black derailleur and could've saved myself a few $s... I'm very happy they're doing the Shamals in gold again though


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Campy cranks in BB30 (it's a Cannondale open standard, not SRAM) that's awesome!!! I'm been thinking of going back to 180mm cranks and don't like SRAM cranks or really any of the third party cranks and this would do it as I have two BB30 bikes. Now if only I can get my 11-23 to work.

I got some of the white hoods and they really make a nice difference on the bike - not sure about the cable housing, though.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

ronderman said:


> Campy cranks in BB30 (it's a Cannondale open standard, not SRAM) that's awesome!!! I'm been thinking of going back to 180mm cranks and don't like SRAM cranks or really any of the third party cranks and this would do it as I have two BB30 bikes. Now if only I can get my 11-23 to work.
> 
> I got some of the white hoods and they really make a nice difference on the bike - not sure about the cable housing, though.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Campy wont be making BB30 cranks, they are just providing cups for the different types of standards w/o the need for adapters.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

one80 said:


> I should haveve held off on my SR11 and just waited to get the Chorus, as I love the look of the all black derailleur and could've saved myself a few $s... I'm very happy they're doing the Shamals in gold again though


One80, where did you see that they are doing Shamals in gold again? I'm totally sold on this!!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

kingennio said:


> Campy wont be making BB30 cranks, they are just providing cups for the different types of standards w/o the need for adapters.


This is a major step in the right direction for them I think. This should pull some fence sitters in to the Campy fold I think.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

orange_julius said:


> One80, where did you see that they are doing Shamals in gold again? I'm totally sold on this!!


Oops, my mistake - I saw the gold Shamals in the blog posted at the top of this thread with all the 2011 gear and assumed they were bringing them back (they should), but I translated the page and it seems they just got in a limited batch, and probably the last.

It's a shame that Campy are making all their products look the same now with almost no difference visually between Shamals and Eurus (in black), the 2011 Record and SR.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

one80 said:


> Oops, my mistake - I saw the gold Shamals in the blog posted at the top of this thread with all the 2011 gear and assumed they were bringing them back (they should), but I translated the page and it seems they just got in a limited batch, and probably the last.
> 
> It's a shame that Campy are making all their products look the same now with almost no difference visually between Shamals and Eurus (in black), the 2011 Record and SR.


No problem!

Yes, I agree with you that it's too bad there is no visual difference between Shamal and Eurus anymore. I thought that the gold color was a great idea. I hope they'll bring something back soon to make the Shamal unique again.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don’t like the red graphics at all, or the all black look across the top end groups. For SR it’s ok, because it’s mostly carbon anyway, but to me painted metal seems cheap al a Rival, Apex, Shimano 2200, Veloce. Basically every company’s bottom end group is painted black, because it’s cheaper to paint something than polish it. I do like the new rings and lighter cranks, so I will probably upgrade those, but the aesthetics are not worth the minor upgrades for the other components.


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

*BB30 Cups*

I use the BB30 cups on my Parlee z5 with Record 11 cranks. Works/looks great.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

PBK has started selling some 2011 Campagnolo components, though I didn't see any Record/Chorus last time I looked.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well I got mine a few weeks ago and can't say anything bad at all. Purchased it piece by piece from various places in Great Britain and Ireland and ended up with Chorus costing a little less than what a Force group would have cost domesticly. A local shop called the largest Campy distributor in the country before I got mine and told them about the price difference. They said that there was a contract for US distribution that locked in a minimum price for the US Distributors. Apparently this is against EU regulations so they can have blow out sales.

Back to the thing. Shifting on the RD is just crazy smooth, while preserving most (not all) of the positive feedback in the shifter itself. Front its perfect, even when I said screw it and kept my Specialized 10 spd crank and just got FSA 11 spd chain rings. All in all not bad for spending less than a grand.

Wiggle and Slaine were my sources. Only drag was that Slaine got hung up in customs for a bit. Both also had a free shipping sale


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

3Personally I think Chorus 11 is the most under rated groupset on the market today. I built a Colnago with it early on and it every bit as good as any of the higher end groups.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

rward325 said:


> 3Personally I think Chorus 11 is the most under rated groupset on the market today. I built a Colnago with it early on and it every bit as good as any of the higher end groups.



Thats how I felt about Chrous 10 and why I stuck with it for 11. Blind folded I couldn't tell the difference in shifting (I tested em all on rollers and trainers) so why spend the extra loot.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

badge118 said:


> so why spend the extra loot.


BLING! I have SR 11 on my 586 and It is great! Just saying! Knowing what I know now I probably would have stuck with Chorus.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

rward325 said:


> This is a major step in the right direction for them I think. This should pull some fence sitters in to the Campy fold I think.



Wierd thing is I have been reading a whole bunch of stuff that is saying that BB30 while very bling, and adds stiffness in bench tests, doesn't add stiffness or lighter weight in real world application (Road bike action did a story on it).


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

To whom might be interested, campy has updated their site posting the official 2011 catalogs + the spares and instructions.
I was noticing that for the Power-Troque installation campy doesnt suggest the use of loctite any more. I havent checked for the UT though.


----------

